# Worlds Spoiler



## screenman (2 Feb 2013)

Good results already in the vets, no I do not mean the dog is better.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Feb 2013)

Watching the UCI race on Ch 4 pretty enthusiastic US crowd, difficult conditions, entertaining stuff.


----------

